# DODO JUICE open day @ Shinearama 28 April



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Just realised I had not posted this in here - d'oh!

*People. Totally clear your diary for SUNDAY 28th APRIL. We have somewhere you need to be. Totally free, totally open to everyone. You know what you need to do. Starts at 10am, and assume the wrap-up time is 1PM so that you don't miss out on anything (but these things usually run longer than that). Directions to Shiny Towers are here:* http://www.shinearama.co.uk/visit








We told Manchester City Council about the open day and how it will boost the local economy, but regardless they saw fit to schedule the Manchester Marathon on the same day. Sigh.

Anyway, despite some road closures you'll still be able to get here - the simplest way seem to be to hit the M56 from wherever you come from, and come off at J7 for Dunham Road - that way you'll avoid all diversions and millions of crazy fools doing exercise (I'm allergic to exercise, brings me out in sweats, cramps and shortness of breath).

If you need to plan a route though, here are the useful links that will help you -

Map of the course: http://www.mapmyfitness.com/routes/fullscreen/111929753/

Road closures and possible alternative routes: http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/trafford-borough-council---various-2547120/

And here's a map to find us and address details for your sat-nav: http://www.shinearama.co.uk/visit

Don't let this nonsense put you off, hitting the M56 should be an easy route for most. Remember, the day kicks off at 10am so make sure you are here then to avoid missing out on THE BACONS!

Also, make sure your car is super clean and super shiny,and you might win some *AWESOME DODO JUICE GOODIES!*

*BUT WAIT! THERE'S MORE!*

One lucky winner will win this one-off, super-prestigious (and only lightly-handled) prize: the *Official Shinearama Fußball Table of Scathing Defeats and Broken Dreams™! *

Now you can re-create your favourite footballism moments in the privacy of your own space large enough to hold a fußball table and two (probably slightly intoxicated) blokes. Defeat your friends! Humiliate your offspring! *You are a champion footballist!**



_*I know nothing about sportsball. I don't even know what shape the bat is. _


----------

